# Homemade Dog Food/Favorite Recipe



## iheartchanel (Mar 22, 2009)

After hearing about the dog food recall, the low nutritional value of many commercial dog foods and the increasingly popular raw diets/home made foods, I'm very curious. I guess I was one of those ignorant people that assumed the commercial dog foods were made to fit their nutritional needs and it wasn't a big deal, but I've started doing research and I think its time I start making my baby's food.
Part of my research has told me to hold off on making your own dog food until speaking with a vet, as dog's have specific nutritional needs. But you guys are the most knowledgeable people I can find when it comes to chi babies and I trust the advice I get here.
For those of you who make your chi's food, do you care to share your recipe?
Any recipes for treats/snacks are great too!


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

I'd love to know too!
At the moment i'm feeding my girls boiled chicken and cooked pumpkin for breakfast (about 50grams) and raw beef (i just buy steak and chop it up or mince) at night and i mix some dry dog food into it too sometimes, otherwise i just leave them with some dry food when i go to work. 
I'd love to know more recipes as they get older but for puppies my vet told me to keep it simple, i've introduced salmon to them recently and they love it too so i'll slowly try new things. The vet also told me to give them one raw chicken wing tip a week to keep their teeth clean (they LOVE this) and also raw carrot is good for this too although carrot is fibre so not too much for puppies.
When i don't feel like cooking i still give them canned food but very rarely, kind of like giving a child take away food HAHA every now and then it's ok!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i'd like to know a daily list of thing to feed, i'm the type of person that has to see it maped out to know what to feed and how much and when.


----------



## mggy91au (Jan 2, 2009)

I cook a doggy stew. Brown some minced beef with a little garlic. Add some water, a couple of beef cubes, grated carrot, peas and a handful of rice (more or less depending on the amount of meat you are cooking.) I cook that up for about 20 minutes and then cool. When cool I add a couple of beaten eggs then freeze in containers.
A couple of days a week they get a raw chicken neck.
I also add a little dry food to each meal.
They are both healthy and happy.
I remember about 45 years ago my inlaws had a couple of dogs and they were fed table scraps including cooked bones. We would all be horrified if we knew someone feeding this type of diet but the dogs lived a long life.
Sometimes I think we are too fussy with what we feed our babies. But then they are so precious!!!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

so true i read labels from them , when it comes to my self just pick up and go lol


----------



## •Tara• (May 29, 2009)

This is a thread I'd like to revive 
Anyone know of any good grain free treat recipes?


----------

